# 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter



## _hellgate_ (30. März 2010)

*4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

Hab für meine lüfter die einen 4pin molex anschluss haben einfach umgedreht ins netzteilkabel gemacht. Laufen die jetzt auf 5 oder 7v?

und wie kann ich sie auf 5v machen?


----------



## ghostadmin (30. März 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

Die laufen jetzt auf 5 Volt.


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. März 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

oh man ich hör die aber immernoch 

thx für die antwort


----------



## Ini (30. März 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

Inwiefern "Umgedreht"? 

Kann man das Bitte ein wenig verbildlichen? 

Anstatt Male (Lüfter) an Female (PSU) genau umgedreht?


----------



## _hellgate_ (30. März 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

ja um180° mit ein bisschen druck geht dass schon mich nervt es dass die lüfter halt noch laut sind


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (1. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

naja "ein bisschen Druck" ist gut XD
wenn du nicht gerade die oberarme auf deinem avatar-bild hast (ich weiß, ist ein hintern  ) dann sollte das eigentlich nicht klappen.
Bei weniger als 5V dürften sich deine Lüfter aber gar nicht mehr drehen also denke ich, dass du dich besser nach neuen Lüftern umschauen solltest, oder halt mit der Lautstärke lebst...


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

Ich hab auch keine Oberarme wie sein Avatar, bekomm nen Molex Stecker aber auch recht leicht falsch rum rein.^^ Im schlimmsten Fall brechen die Kanten der Buchse.


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

naja ich hab 8 xigmateks und 2 coolermaster 23cm lüfter drin alle @ 5v


----------



## GPHENOM (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

Ich bekomm Molex schon schlecht richtig rum rein^^
Wie machst du das Falschrum^^

Eigentlich sollte das nicht gehen ich würde eher die Pins ändern.


----------



## DAEF13 (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

10 Lüfter? Dann ist das auch kein Wunder das du etwas hörst
Sind die Lüfter denn wenigstens entkoppelt?

Lass die Lüfter mal einzelnd laufen, dann höhrst du, welche so laut sind.
(Ich tippe auf die 23cm Coolermaster...)


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

der vom netzteil ist der lauteste -.-
dann von der graka und danach iein xigmatek sind alle gleichlaut^^
ne der 23cm geht bei 5v rotiert der einfach sau lahm^^


----------



## Ini (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

Kann irgendwas passieren wenn ich die um 180° vertausche oder ist das Hose wie Jacke?


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

ja die kabel vertauschen sich und somit auch die spannungen hab das mal gemacht und ausversehen so an nem lightscribe laufwerk angschlossen^^ das ding hat gerochen wie sonstwas


----------



## esszett (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

oehm... ich sehe das wie AMDPHENOMX3... 

wieviele der 4 kabel des netzteilsteckers gehen denn zum luefter? sicher nur 2, oder?
wenn du dann den stecker umdrehst (wie auch immer du das zusammenwuergst), liegen am luefter 5v an (gelb=12v, rot=5v)... wenn du statt den einen auf masse (schwarz) zu legen, einen draht an 12v und einen an 5v anschlieszt, hast du 7v...

lueftersteuerungen (u.u. auch die vom mainboard selbst) koennten evtl. noch helfen, spannungen unter 5v zu erreichen, was aber in vielen faellen bedeutet, dass man fuer die gleiche kuehlleistung den luefter auch ausbauen kann 

daher: anstaendige luefter anschaffen und das kuehlkonzept optimieren... je langsamer die luefter drehen, desto sinnvoller ist es, dass ein einheitlicher airflow (alle luefter blasen annaehernd in die gleiche richtung) die warme luft nach drauszen befoerdert - eine hohe zahl an lueftern kann das beguenstigen, aber bei stumpfsinniger anbringung der luefter genauso gut auch verschlechtern...

grueSZe


edit: wenn das netzteil am lautesten ist, duerfte das die erste komponente sein, die du dir vornimmst... entweder ein neues kaufen, oder den luefter tauschen oder den luefter drosseln - die letzten beiden varianten gehen mit garantieverlust, lebensgefahr und einem u.u. schneller kaputtgehendem netzteil einher...


----------



## ghostadmin (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

Wenn man allerdings diese 7 Volt machen will, können das Netzteil oder andere Komponenten Schaden nehmen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

wieso?!


----------



## esszett (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings diese 7 Volt machen will, können das Netzteil oder andere Komponenten Schaden nehmen.





_hellgate_ schrieb:


> wieso?!




 was ghostadmin meint, ist, dass es zu einem kurzschluss fuehren kann, wenn sich die isolation des kabels loest und mit einem anderen leitenden bauteil in beruehrung kommt o.ae.... aber ehrlich: mir ist bis heute noch kein fall bekannt, wo das mal passiert ist... daher liefern einige luefterhersteller auch 7v-adapter mit, die genau  nach diesem prinzip funktionieren...

deshalb: sorgsam mit den kabeln umgehen, dann passiert auch nix...
beim netzteil wuerde ich zudem aufpassen, dass die temperaturen iO sind, bevor ich den luefter drossle... sonst verkuerzt sich die lebensdauer des netzteils enorm... mit etwas pech schaltet sich das netzteil wegen der ueberhitzung dann einfach ab...

grueSZe


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

aso ja kalr da ist man aber selbst dran schult hab gedacht dass es von sich jetzt kaputt gehen würde


----------



## ghostadmin (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

Öhm nö das mein ich nicht.^^
Es ist aber so das im Forum schon mal Netzteile wegen so was gestorben sind. Also damit lieber etwas vorsichtiger sein.
Zumal wenn einem die Lüfter auf 5 Volt schon zu laut sind, wieso sollte man sie dann auf 7 Volt laufen lassen?


----------



## esszett (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Öhm nö das mein ich nicht.^^
> Es ist aber so das im Forum schon mal Netzteile wegen so was gestorben sind. Also damit lieber etwas vorsichtiger sein.
> Zumal wenn einem die Lüfter auf 5 Volt schon zu laut sind, wieso sollte man sie dann auf 7 Volt laufen lassen?



dass ein netzteil wegen eines 7v-adapters "stirbt", waere mir neu - und offenbar auch den herstellern von adaptern und lueftern... klingt eher nach unsachgemaeszer handhabung...

zur 5v/7v-sache: naja, weil nicht der netzteilluefter sondern die gehaeuseluefter mit 5v laufen, das netzteil aber die lauteste komponente ist 


grueSZe


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

ja wollt schon den lüfter austauschen der hat aber 2pin und mein 140mm xigmatek 3pins -.-


----------



## General Quicksilver (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> ja wollt schon den lüfter austauschen der hat aber 2pin und mein 140mm xigmatek 3pins -.-



Schwarz = Masse, Rot = V+ für den Lüfter (also 12V), Gelb/blau = Drehzahlgeber, solange Masse und V+ Polrichtig anliegen und der Stecker fest sitzt (notfalls mit Klebeband / Kleber nachhelfen) sollte das eigentlich gehen.


----------



## kuki122 (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> ja wollt schon den lüfter austauschen der hat aber 2pin und mein 140mm xigmatek 3pins -.-



Einfach den Lüfter des Netzteils, sofern er nicht mit einem Steckerchen auf der Platine des Netzteils sitzt, abzwicken und einen 3 pin Male- Lüfterstecken ran löten.
Notfalls kannst du es auch ohne Stecker machen.
Sprich einfach die schwarzen und roten des Xigmateks mit den Schwarzen und Roten Kabeln des Netzteillüfterkabel verbinden.
Das Gelbe, welches für die Drehzahl ist, entfällt dann beim Xigmatek.
Dieses bitte zusammenbinden oder abzwicken, damit es nicht in den Lüfter kommt.



			
				ghostadmin schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm nö das mein ich nicht.^^
> Es ist aber so das im Forum schon mal Netzteile wegen so was gestorben sind. Also damit lieber etwas vorsichtiger sein.
> Zumal wenn einem die Lüfter auf 5 Volt schon zu laut sind, wieso sollte man sie dann auf 7 Volt laufen lassen?



Das ist mir auch neu.
Zumal es doch völlig plausibel ist die 5V Leitung als Gegenpol zu nutzen.
Strom = Ladungen von Pol1 zu Pol2 - Differenz aus beiden Polen = Spannung.
Wo wir bei unseren 7V sind.

Gruß,
Kuki


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

@alle thx für die antowrten zum netzteil aber der lüfter dreht sich dann iwie sehr langsam...

ich weiß nicht ob das normal ist also der standardt lüfterd reht da direkt ein gutes stück schneller

so sieht das kabel vom netzteillüfter aus und der stecker 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (2. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

Wenn das Kabel so aussieht, dann kannst du einfach einen normalen 3 (oder 4) Pin Stecker anschließen, aber achte darauf, dass du die Pole nicht vertauscht.


----------



## _hellgate_ (4. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

ja dann dreht der lüfter aber iwie relativ langsam....


----------



## General Quicksilver (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

Eventuell mal mit einem Multimeter die zwischen den beiden Pins anliegende Spannung messen, eventuell ist der Originallüfter auch im Lautenzustand schon runtergeregelt. Gibt es auf dem Lüfter irgendein Schild mit einer Bezeichnung, damit man dafür mal ein Datenblatt suchen kann?


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

also netzeil ist das hier
Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt


----------



## General Quicksilver (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> also netzeil ist das hier
> Caseking.de » Netzteile » OCZ » OCZ ModXStream Pro Netzteil - 600 Watt



Laut dem Review Technic3D Review: Netzteile: OCZ 600W ModX Stream-Pro Netzteil im Test - Seite 4: Lüfter, Lautstärke, Kühlung ist im Netzteil ein "Globe Fan RL4Z S1352512H" - Lüfter verbaut, der Lüfter scheint dieser Baureihe zu entstammen . : GLOBE FAN : . Was für den Lüfter mit 1500 U/min auch passen würde. ( Auf das Bild vom oben genanntem Review bezogen  Technic3D - Bilder: OCZ 600W ModX Stream-Pro Netzteil im Test das ja 0,33A Stromaufnahme bei 12 DC angibt. Im Review steht was von maximaler Lautstärke von 29,2 dB, was ebenfalls auf den vermuteten Lüfter mit 1500 U/min hindeutet, laut dem Datenbaltt http://www.zaward.com/pdf/pdf_2400.pdf kommen die 1500 U/min abhängig vom Gegendruck auf einen luftdurchsatz von maximal 181,6 m^3/h (bei keinem Gegendruck) und auf etwa 105,3 m^3/h bei der hälfte des maximal erlaubten Gegebdrucks. Die Anlaufspannung soll bei 6V liegen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

@ General Danke erstmal
boa soviele daten  das heißt dass der lüfter so langsam war weil er nur auf 6V lief?


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> @ General Danke erstmal
> boa soviele daten  das heißt dass der lüfter so langsam war weil er nur auf 6V lief?



Bitte, gern geschehen, wollte das nun auch wissen, was da eigentlich für ein lüfter drin steckt.

Kann gut möglich sein, das der lüfter nur auf 6V lief, müsste gegebenenfalls mal mittels Multimeter nachgeprüft werden, wobei auch andere Spannungen möglich wären, da die lüfterspannung anscheinend temperaturgeregelt ist. Hier wäre nun die Frage was die Regelung nun ausgibt, und wie das Signal aussieht, es könnte z.B. ein PWM- Signal sein oder aber auch eine heruntergeregelte Spannung. Die Frage ist halt, was die Regelung gerade ausgegeben hat, aber es lässt sich wohl vermuten, das die Spannung (bzw. der Tastgrad falls PWM verwendet wurde) recht weit runtergeregelt wurde.
Das mit den ganzen Daten war eigentlich eher Glück, weil ich einfach mal nach Reviews über dein netzteil gesucht habe, und gleich beim 1. Was ich angeglickt habe, waren auch paar angaben zum lüfter dabei, also herstellerfirma usw. Da habe ich dann mal auf der Seite nach dem entsprechenden Lüfter geschaut (war ja im Review sehr ausführlich angegeben) und mir dann mal das Datenblatt dazu angesehen. Leider war aber kein Diagramm für die Drehzahl mit verschiedenen Spannungen dabei...


----------



## _hellgate_ (6. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*

okey aber der kann doch nur spannugsgereglt sein hat ja schließlich auch nur 2 pins... oder?


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. April 2010)

*AW: 4Pin molex stecke umdrehen für lüfter*



_hellgate_ schrieb:


> okey aber der kann doch nur spannugsgereglt sein hat ja schließlich auch nur 2 pins... oder?



Naja, Die Versorgungsspannung kann einaml per PWM geregelt, also gepulst sein, oder sie kann in der Höhe der Spannung geregelt sein. Das hat nichts mit dem PWM-Anschlüssen an machen Lüftern zu tun (läuft zwart auf selber raus, diese lüfter machen das allerdings intern). Genausogut kann aber auch einfach die Spannung runtergeregelt werden (wobei dies auch intern über PWM mit anschließender Demodulation geschehen kann).


----------

